# Wash me !



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Saw this in Paris last week  I have never seen such a thing ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! rofl


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. Don't think he'll have much paint left under all that carp!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Wow. Don't think he'll have much paint left under all that carp!


what!!!!! there's fish under there as well? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mine isn't even as bad as that..oh dear.
Steve


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I like it, reckon i could get this in a wrap? :roll: i hope you left him a note to clean the thing!!!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Don't think he'll have much paint left under all that carp!
> ...


I was being polite :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like he was caught playing away by the wife!


----------

